
The Complete Guide to Active Meditation Techniques - tonystubblebine
https://betterhumans.coach.me/the-complete-guide-to-active-meditation-techniques-for-people-who-cant-sit-still-27ad3e380e4
======
tonystubblebine
I know a lot of people struggle with the meditation habit because they don't
like to just sit still and breath. These are a pretty great set of tutorials
for alternative options.

